# A Grey Beginning (updated 05/05/08)



## Ashy (Apr 8, 2008)

In the ninth installment of _*A Grey Beginning*_, we take the next horrendous step along the villain Szeethe's dark path. Again, we are witnesses as the future of the city of Crown swings into focus as the demonic, shape-shifting wererat triggers an act that brings about the demise of one and takes him one step closer to his manipulation of the Fiend Fighter...


----------



## Ashy (Apr 22, 2008)

In *the tenth installment of A Grey Beginning*, we follow the half-demon wererat Szeethe, now in the form of the murdered halfling, Alfem into a dark and grisly fighting area known as The Broken Valor. As we learn of its purpose in Crown, we begin as well to learn of Szeethe's purpose there, which cannot, in the end, *be a good one...*


----------



## Ashy (May 6, 2008)

In the *eleventh installment* of our serial story, A Grey Beginning, we witness an auspicious occasion! Nothing short of the initial meeting of Farulazar Fiend Fighter and he who shall become his arch-nemesis, Szeethe! Seen now, for the first time, ever!


----------

